

Ask HN: What are the top 3 entrepreneurial resources you read - jakelumetta

Other than hacker news, what are the top three entrepreneurial resources you would recommend to someone else? I'm looking for things that you think contain high-quality content.
======
rogercosseboom
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/>

Stanford has a wonderful Entrepreneurial Archive with hundreds of podcasts,
lectures, etc. all related to entrepreneurship. And its sponsored by Draper
Fisher Jurvetson.

It's been my #1 resource.

~~~
jakelumetta
awesome, thanks.

------
davidw
The Economist... not for 'entrepreneur' kinds of things, but just in general.

------
pclark
<http://news.ycombinator.com/news>

why not empower us lot to deliver _you_ quality content?

~~~
jakelumetta
because you shouldn't have to do all the work :).I'm really looking for some
unique, non-mainstream (read: not Techcrunch), blogs/websites/communities that
focus on entrepreneurship.

